# Topsey Turvey by El Gringo



## el gringo (Jun 18, 2017)

Design by Phillip Duclos
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUbn_eUr-9M[/ame]

VALVE_GR.JPG


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 18, 2017)

I haven't commented on your stuff until now but you have done a nice job on all the engines you have posted pictures of.


----------



## kadora (Jun 19, 2017)

As usual perfectly made engine.
Does  termosifon water cooling work properly ?
I want  to use it for my new engine but I am not sure if this type of cooling system really works on small engines.
Thank you


----------



## RonGinger (Jun 19, 2017)

A friend build one of these, and I started it one day. It slung a nice line of oil down a brand new shirt from my shoulder to my belt. Ruined an almost new shirt. I have since not been fond of those engines.

But this is a nice bit of model making.


----------



## el gringo (Jun 19, 2017)

I had too much compression causing low speed and heating problems.
I installed a large cooling reservoir and lowered the compression and things got better. The radiator removes some of the  heat.
If I went back to the original design the thermo-siphon would probably work ok.
I don't think this type  of cooling is  well suited to these small low compression, low RPM engines.

What type of engine are you thinking of building next?


----------



## el gringo (Jun 19, 2017)

Ron,I bet your friend didn't wear a new shirt when he ran it...
el gringo


----------



## kadora (Jun 20, 2017)

thank you el gringo for your answer.
I have half finished engine // roughly 10 ccm // . This is my first
water cooled engine so I do not have any experiences with water
cooling
I will probably machine some kind of primitive radial water pump.
Kadora


----------



## el gringo (Jun 20, 2017)

I made one from the gears out of a broken VSR drill. the original design
was from Bob Shore's Silver Bullet...

https://youtu.be/BPBF_-qqDZQ


----------

